# Cerakote Nearest Blued Finish



## jonboyb (Jan 4, 2014)

Long story short.....I have a 55" raw barrel I need blued.  Not a company in the US I've found capable of hot bluing one this size and estimates for rust bluing have been around $500!!!!  Anyways....for cost gotta go Cerakote.  Found a reputable shop and trying to figure out what is CLosest to a blued finish.  I've read through research that a mixture of Graphite Black and SoCom Blue using double the hardener will produce a semi gloss near blued finish.  Anyone seen something like this done or have any advice?


----------



## jglenn (Jan 5, 2014)

Socom Blue and  add Graphite Black till you get the color you want

or

Midnight Blue and add Graphite black

While I have not mixed the two you mention I certainly have mixed graphite black with other Cerakote colors without issue

I'd start with about 20% of Graphite black and see where you are.

if you double the normal % of hardener you get about all the gloss you can.

not all gun bluing is the same color so mix till you get what you think is right


if you don't want to do it yourself then find a certified cerakote applicator who will work with you


----------



## jonboyb (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the help.  I've got a shop locally with a good reputation for Cerakote and he will do whatever I want, but he's hesitant about the double hardener.  He's also never tried to match a blued finish (as much as possible of course....I don't expect a spot on match) and asked me to research it myself.  You sound like you've got alot of experience.....you Cerakote as a service by chance or can you recommend someone?  My local guy does have an oven big enough to heat the 55" barrel but wants to sandblast my new, raw barrel....that the norm???


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 5, 2014)

Has to be blasted with aluminum oxide or its a waste of time. It's such a fine blast media you won't ever tell it. What's a barrel that long going on?


----------



## jonboyb (Jan 6, 2014)

"Over the Log" muzzleloader....ie. Chunk Gun.  We shoot traditional roundball matches from prone position.  This one isn't even that big for one of these guns at 1.5" diameter by 55" long.  The one I normally shoot has a 63" barrel that is 1 9/16" across the flats  Weighs in around 40lbs and 7' total length.  I normally brown all my guns but this one was built for a very specific action that is blued and I don't have the heart to change the action nor do I feel like paying for a rust blue finish (too scared to attempt rust bluing on this scale on my own).


----------



## jglenn (Jan 6, 2014)

blasting with AO is the method recommended by the Cerakote folks..

I've done a ton of Cerakote but only for the family


Cerakote remommends 12/ 1 ratio of color to hardener for a semi gloss finish..


18/1  for a satin finish

24/1 for a Matte finish.


----------



## jonboyb (Jan 10, 2014)

Well....barrel got dropped off today.  Fingers crossed

When I left, sounded like a hybrid of Graphite Black, Socom Blue, and possibly McMillan Grey with increased hardener was on the menu.  And the 57.5" (with breech) monster fit in his oven so it will be an over-cured masterpiece....hopefully...LOL.  In all seriousness, he has ALOT of experience and all around nice guy to deal with...I'm sure it'll turn out better than I might expect.


----------

